#ubuntu-se-mote 2011-12-01
<christoffer> test
<christoffer> HakanS, är du där?
<HakanS> Jag är här, men håller på att få barnen i säng. Klar om 2 min.
<christoffer> ok
<christoffer> ingen panik
<christoffer> tek-en, hej
<christoffer> är du där?
<tek-en> japp jag är här
<christoffer> ok. sitter i telefon med Håkan är strax klar
<christoffer> tek-en, hur är det med dig idag?
<tek-en> jodå allt bra, vi hade en sotbrand igårkväll men allt gick bra, själv då
<christoffer> Jo, det är bra...jag blev klar med en ganska bökig inlämningsuppgift igår...har tagit större delen av senaste veckan
<tek-en> ok är det lugnet inför jul nu eller mer kvar
<christoffer> känns som hela världen rullade av huvudet när jag lämnade in igår
<christoffer> en till inlämning och sedan en presentationen
<christoffer> men efter den 19/12 så är jag ledig fram till den 12/1
<tek-en> låter skönt
<christoffer> mmm
<christoffer> verkar inte bli så mkt bättre idag
<christoffer> än senast tyvärr =/
<tek-en> det är inte så många andra här
<christoffer> nej precis
#ubuntu-se-mote 2011-12-04
<christoffer> Hallå tek-en och CasperN
<CasperN> christoffer: har du hört något från itmannen och Frank "knarF" M. Eriksson
<CasperN> tek-en: Göran va
<christoffer> jo det stämmer
<christoffer> itmannen har svarat via sändlistan på launchpad också
<christoffer> men inte heller det har kommit fram
<christoffer> jag har mailat med han privat också
<tek-en> ja det stämmer med Göran
<christoffer> då svarade han att han kunde
<christoffer> jag ringer upp så tar vi det muntligt
<christoffer> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/Skarminspelningar/Mote
<christoffer> CasperN,
<tek-en> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/Skarminspelningar/Mote
<christoffer> CasperN, christoffer.holmstedt@gmail.com
<tek-en> gj@skulpturalasmycken.se
<christoffer> tek-en, http://vimeo.com/
#ubuntu-se-mote 2013-11-25
<fr33r1d3> Hej alla. Klockan är 20.00.
<morpa_> Howdy!
<frippefriberg> God kväll
<fr33r1d3> Några synpunkter på att vi kör i gång?
<JoWa> Sätt igång!
<morpa_> +1
<frippefriberg> +1
<fr33r1d3> Ok, en liten handuppräckning för att se vilka som är närvarnde.
<fr33r1d3> o/
<JoWa> joakim-wallden
<morpa_> Här!
<frippefriberg> o/ jan-janfriberg.nu på launchpad
<fr33r1d3> Håkan lägger väl barnen som vanligt.
<fr33r1d3> Tror inte vi har nåt protokoll för mötet uppe?
<frippefriberg> Det finns minnesanteckningar från senaste mötet jag deltog i https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/M%C3%B6te/IRCM%C3%B6te27/Protokoll
<frippefriberg> men jag vet inte om det var ett möte efter det
<fr33r1d3> ok, vi kör väl på så gott det går ändå. =)
<fr33r1d3> Val av ordförande?
<frippefriberg> sittande fungerar bra för mig
<morpa_> +1
<JoWa> +1
<fr33r1d3> ok, val av sekreterare.
<fr33r1d3> förslag: Frippe
<JoWa> +1
<frippefriberg> ok
<morpa_> +1
<fr33r1d3> Då kör vi på det.
<fr33r1d3> Projektgrupperna.
<fr33r1d3> Det har ju varit en den prat om hur det ska bli med översättnignsgruppen.
<fr33r1d3> Tror det var Viking nr 1 (eller vad han nu heter) som ville ta över och leda den.
<morpa_> Ja, och No1Viking åtog sig helthetsansvaret väl?
<fr33r1d3> precis.
<fr33r1d3> Nån som hört nåt mer om det, om han fortfarande är på?
<frippefriberg> Jag har inte hört annat än att Micke är fortsatt på
<fr33r1d3> Bra. Kan höra med honom sen om hur det går för honom och vilken hjälp han vill ha.
<morpa_> Vill gärna diskutera lite mer kring översättningarna, men det kanske kan tas under övrig frågor på slutet. Har lite förslag.
<morpa_> övriga
<fr33r1d3> ok
<fr33r1d3> Hur har vi det med marknadsföringen då?
<frippefriberg> lite stilla just nu
<morpa_> Twitter går på. Men det är ungefär det
<frippefriberg> Jag har haft fullt upp på jobb och i privatliv
<morpa_> Har skrivit en insändare från ULUG , men den är inte Ubuntuspecifik
<frippefriberg> men jag satt med på uds och deltog via IRC när det gäller Loco-portalen
<frippefriberg> de vill gärna att vi har med ett flöde där om vad som händer i Sverige, och det är helt ok att det är på svenska
<fr33r1d3> ok, lust att kanske skriva ihop lite text om det sas nåt intressant?
<frippefriberg> men just nu är nog inte vår portal redo att flöda info då vi inte gör skillnad på våra egna aktiviteter och det vi rapporterar om i omvärlden.
<frippefriberg> vi behöver en uppdatering av portalen
<frippefriberg> jag kan skriva en text om vad som sades och vad det ger oss för möjligheter, absolut
<morpa_> @frippe: teknisk eller funktionell uppdatering?
<meetingology> morpa_: Error: "frippe:" is not a valid command.
<frippefriberg> funktion tror jag, vi behöver skapa ett rss-flöde med det som händer internt hos oss
<frippefriberg> så det kan publiceras på den globala planeten
<morpa_> LÃ¥ter bra
<fr33r1d3> Det är ju en punkt vi tagit upp tidigare, att uppgradera eller byta plattform...
<fr33r1d3> Känns som det inte hänt så mycket där.
<frippefriberg> precis, det har ventilerats tidigare
<frippefriberg> jag vet inte vad den nuvarande plattformen kan utföra. jag kan inget om den
<fr33r1d3> Jag har en känsla av att vår portal består av en gammal installation som numera börjar se ut som ett lapptäcke som ingen riktigt törs peta i.
<fr33r1d3> Nån gång kanske det är lika bra att "starta om"?
<frippefriberg> forumet fungerar bra, det är det andra runt om som haltar
<fr33r1d3> Det är Hund och Håkan vi försökt få att kolla på det förut?
<frippefriberg> ja det är de gamla rävarna i portalen
<morpa_> Så länge marknadsföring inte har mer medlemmar får vi fokusera på en sak i taget känner jag. Förslag på aktiviteter där?
<fr33r1d3> Ubuntu är ju "den ledande" linuxdisten för nybörjare.
<frippefriberg> Twitter är viktigt. Likaså att hålla nyhetskanalen aktiv. Få ut mer info på Loco-portalen är också viktigt då det ger oss cred i verifieringsprocessen
<fr33r1d3> Vi kskanske skulle kunna kontakta den som skriver om Linux i t.ex. Datormagazin som har en Linuxdel i tidningen.
<morpa_> Ja, samt översättning.
<fr33r1d3> Och få med lite info om det som händer i Ubuntu-sverige i tidningen
<fr33r1d3> Vad tror ni om det?
<morpa_> Javisst,. Det skulle vara kul om de t.ex. ville skriva om hur det fungerar (och ibland inte:) i ett löst strukturerat foss-community. Man kan ju alltid föreslå..
<frippefriberg> det är ingen dum idé. Men vi behöver en få igång lite fysiska aktiviteter så vi finns på "riktigt" :)
<morpa_> Jag kan prova att kontakta dem (men ska få klart insändaren jag pratar om för ULUG's del först :).
<fr33r1d3> Det finns en del Linuxgrupper runt om i landet som fungerar, som t.ex. Uppsala. Jag har även lagt ut lite förfrågningar om att starta upp i Örebro igen. Vi borde försöka få mer kontakt med de grupperna.
<fr33r1d3> Om vi får lägga ut lite nyhetsstänkare hos dem, så kan ju de få ha lite nyheter hos oss.
<morpa_> Förslag från mig är i alla fall någon debattartikel  från "Ubuntu Sverige" om varför offentlig sektor borde köra mer FOSS, samt att styra upp någon IRL träff till 14.04
<frippefriberg> vi kanske ska försöka organisera en lite större träff under 2014? vi har haft en del fika-möten i linköping under 2013 och det vore roligt om vi kunde få till en centralt möte där fler kan delta.
<morpa_> Men en sådan får bli längre fram.
<morpa_> frippe: +1
<frippefriberg> aha, jag supportar morpas förslag
<morpa_> Samband med 14.04?
<frippefriberg> ja, bra idé. då det är en lts
<fr33r1d3> Ubuntufika lite då och då är bra. Sen kan man ju köra lite större träff vid varje release. Olika plats varje gång, så alla kan vara med nån gång.
<JoWa> Stockholm nästa? :-)
<frippefriberg> Ja Stockholm är bra av den anledningen att många kan ta sig dit
<morpa_> För mig helt ok. (Bor i Uppsala:)
<fr33r1d3> Stockholm är bra, de flesta kan ta sig dit på nåt sätt.
<frippefriberg> SÃ¥ runt den 17 april 2014 ska vi ha en aktivitet i Stockholm?
<JoWa> Det tycker jag.
<fr33r1d3> Vi behöver ju inte bestämma plats nu, men vi kan ju sätta ihop en liten "festkommite" som plockat ihop nåt kul.
<fr33r1d3> plockar
<frippefriberg> precis, vi har en "action item", vi ska skapa en aktivitet i Stockholm i samband med att 14.04 släpps
<fr33r1d3> låter bra.
<fr33r1d3> Vilka kan ta hand om det?
<frippefriberg> jag kan ta ett samordningsansvar för det
<fr33r1d3> ok, bra.
<morpa_> Förslag på festfixare: jowa, jag, frippe fr33, med frippe som samordnare
<frippefriberg> +1
<fr33r1d3> +1 på det
<JoWa> Har ingen erfarenhet som festfixare, men ställer upp.
<frippefriberg> vi har ett beslut :)
<morpa_> Då känner jag att vi har nog med aktiviteter kring marknadsföring för tillfället (jag räknar träff som det också:)
<fr33r1d3> (we are nerds, ställ fram en dator så är det fest för oss)
<morpa_> LOL
<fr33r1d3> ok. Hur skulle vi göra med hemsidan.
<fr33r1d3> ?
<fr33r1d3> Ska vi sätta lite mer press på Håkan och Hund och se om det går att fräscha upp den eller om vi ska byta plattform?
<frippefriberg> Vi kan ställa frågan till dem.
<morpa_> IMHO så är den inte perfekt, men fungerar
<fr33r1d3> Det kanske inte funkar i evighet att bara byta en bild och lite färger på framsidan...
<fr33r1d3> När man går in på den känns det lite som när version 5.10 kom ut.
<JoWa> På tal om färg skall väl forumet vara orange.
<frippefriberg> nej men Håkan har kanske saker liggande som han behöver få ut, så vi kan ställa frågan först. Annars tar vi upp det på nästa möte
<fr33r1d3> ok, jag kan kontakta honom sen,.
<frippefriberg> Forumet är ytterligare en plattform som vi inte har helt koll på
<fr33r1d3> Ja, det är väl Petra som fixat med det? Men hon vill väl knappt vara med längre?
<frippefriberg> jag tror inte det. jag har inte lyckats få kontakt med henne
<morpa_> Ja, inte sett henne på forumet på länge tyvärr, paus , eller så har hon fått andra intressen. Synd.
<fr33r1d3> Det är väl phpBB som vi använder? Kan vi inte lägga ut en liten stänkare på framsidan där vi frågar om nån är kunnig inom det?
<morpa_> drupal + phpBB väl?
<fr33r1d3> Tror det
<morpa_> En äldre drupal om jag minns rätt
<frippefriberg> jo det vore den bästa vägen att gå, forumet är phpBB, portalen drupal, de lever egna liv
<frippefriberg> (tror jag)
<fr33r1d3> Jag kan försöka ha en dialog med Håkan om vad som kan göras där.
<frippefriberg> ok
<fr33r1d3> Har vi några andra punkter idag?
<frippefriberg> ja
<morpa_> Shoot!
<frippefriberg> hur ska vi hantera kallelser i framtiden? vi har två sätt idag
<frippefriberg> vi använder wiki:n och loco portalen samtidigt
<fr33r1d3> Vi har egentligen tre ställen just nu. Epostlistan, forumet, hemsidan
<frippefriberg> ja precis. http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/team/694/agenda/1802
<frippefriberg> Jag skulle vilja att vi använder loco-portalen för att skapa kallelsen, wikin för protokoll, e-post och forum för att informera om de båda
<fr33r1d3> Du och jag har jobbat om varann när det gäller kallelsen. Tror det har med att göra att vi kommit på det ganska nära inpå mötena.
<frippefriberg> då får vi en mer sammanhållen info-flöde, vi utnyttjar de verktyg som loco counsil vill att vi använder
<fr33r1d3> Vi kanske borde disskutera och komma överens om ett datum ihop tidigare, och sen har en av oss uppgiften att lägga ut det.
<frippefriberg> japp
<morpa_> +1 på det.  Personligen skulle jag vilja ha ett meddelande på e-postlistan samma dag, eller någon dag innan som påminner om det. Om det inte är för mycket jobb.
<morpa_> Vi kör så på vår ULUG-lista, det brukar fungera bra
<morpa_> Som en påminnelse
<fr33r1d3> Kan vi inte göra så att du och jag försöker bestämma datum ganska tidigt, sen använder du de kanaler som påtalas uppifrån att vi ska använda för att lägga ut det?
<frippefriberg> och det behöver kanske inte vara så informellt, när man läser en kallelse låter det som ett politiskt möte, men vi är ju mycket mindre informella i själva mötet
<frippefriberg> ja en påminnelse borde gå ut samma dag som mötet är
<JoWa> Mindre formella, menar du? :-)
<frippefriberg> ja precis :)
<fr33r1d3> Ska vi köra så att vi använder de kanaler som Frippe sa att de ville ha? Och sen så kör vi ut en påminnelse samma dag?
<morpa_> +1
<frippefriberg> +1
<fr33r1d3> bra.
<fr33r1d3> NÃ¥t mer?
<JoWa> En påminnelse i forumet är också bra. Som morpa gjorde i dag.
<frippefriberg> jag har en kort rapport om verifieringsprocessen
<morpa_> Jag skulle vilja prata lite översättning om vi kommit till övrigt:)
<fr33r1d3> ok, kör...
<fr33r1d3> Kör Frippe först, han skrev först
<frippefriberg> ok, vi kommer att bli kontaktade om verifieringsprocessen. Den är en stor mängd team att kontakta och än så länge har man verifierat 7 team :)
<fr33r1d3> ok, vore kul att klara det
<frippefriberg> när det är vår tur blir jag kontaktad och man kommer att titta på vår wiki-sida och hjälpa oss att fylla på den med den data som behövs
<frippefriberg> På det hela är det ett väldigt positivt counsil som jobbar just nu, man vill ha kontakt med team och hjälpa dem framåt
<morpa_> När i tiden tror du att det blir? December?
<frippefriberg> så det känns väldigt positivt, tyvärr tror jag att vi som ett litet team kommer in under början av nästa år
<frippefriberg> det var nog allt :)
<fr33r1d3> Låter riktigt bra än så länge tycker jag. Bra jobbat.
<morpa_> Kul!
<fr33r1d3> ok, vad hade du morpa_ på hjärtat?
<morpa_> Right , jag har kollat upp lite mer om översättning, och känner att jag gärna gör det lite mer. Jag har sett att ni som är med på mötet idag också gör det lite, precis som mig lite sporadiskt. Men.
<morpa_> det jag saknar är dels tekniskt, samt dels reviewmässigt.
<fr33r1d3> Lust att ta kontakt med no1viking och se hur vi kan styra upp det hela?
<morpa_> Tekniskt så kan man ju ta hem .PO filerna för paketen från launchpad, och det ger en mycket bättre översikt än att bara ersätta strängar i launcpad
<morpa_> launchpad.
<morpa_> Det skulle också vara lättare att skicka en hel sådan till review till någon annan
<morpa_> Dessutom saknar jag lite diskussion när man sitter själv
<morpa_> fr33: ja, jag ska men måste ventilera här först :)
<frippefriberg> Anders Wallenquist som finns på postlistan är bra på Launchpad och har jobbat med översättningar i OpenERP som han är är kunnig på. Han kanske kan instruera lite hur man jobbar effektivt? Han har visat intresse i att hålla en utbildning i just Launchpad
<morpa_> Så mitt förslag är flera: Skulle gärna se att man kanske tar hem en .Po fil, och skickar den på review till någon annan (eller på en lista) innan man skickar in den i launchpad. Plus att vi kanske skulle kunna ha en gemensam irc-träff en timme
<morpa_> varannan vecka eller liknande, där man "översättshackar"
<morpa_> plus att man kan få hjälp med ord som är svåra att hitta rätt på . Applikationer eller program t.ex. vad vill man att det ska heta i Ubuntu
<fr33r1d3> LÃ¥ter bra. Kontakta Viking och Anders och styr upp...
<morpa_> Snart klar:)
<morpa_> Det är inte SÅ många paket att översätta egentligen, det gäller dock att kolla vilka som kommer från gnome egentligen + lite kringliggande
<morpa_> Sedan verkar Gnome släpa efter lite på sistonde.. men det är en annan sak
<morpa_> Ska kontakta dem
<morpa_> Men tror def. på att man med någon slags regelbundhet har ircmöten och hackar lite gemensamt
<morpa_> Om det ska vara motiverande:)
<morpa_> KLAR!
<fr33r1d3> Låter bra med mötena tycker jag, känns lite hopplöst annars att sitta själv i LP och se att det är ca 50000 översättningar kvar.
<fr33r1d3> Nån mer som har nått att tillägga till det?
<morpa_> Precis. Plus att jag tror att vi skulle få bättre översättningar i sig av det.
<fr33r1d3> Helt klart.
<frippefriberg> bara att det är en bra idé
<fr33r1d3> Anders har ju erbjudit sig att hålla kurs i LP. Tror vi absolut borde hoppa på det.
<fr33r1d3> Köra på det alltså.
<frippefriberg> japp
<fr33r1d3> Det är i Linköping han håller till eller?
<morpa_> Bra,  jag kan kontakta Anders + No1Viking. Vad har Anders för nick på forumet?
<frippefriberg> vet ej, jag har hans e-post och mobilnummer, men jag hittar nog honom på forumet
<fr33r1d3> Man brukar få bra kontakt med honom på email och epostlistan.
<fr33r1d3> Håller Anders till i Linköping?
<morpa_> Right, nu måste jag avbryta för idag. Känns som att det var flera bra ideer, någon som tid att sammanfatta?
<frippefriberg> Japp Anders finns i Linköping
<morpa_> som har tid
<frippefriberg> morpa_: jag sammanfattar
<morpa_> Hörs! Tack för ett kreativt och konstruktivt möte!
<fr33r1d3> Enklast är väl om nån i närheten av Linköping styr upp det med Anders inför utbildningen?
<fr33r1d3> Tack och hej morpa_
<frippefriberg> jag kan kontakta Anders
<fr33r1d3> Låter bra. Kommer gärna ner å utbildning. =)
<fr33r1d3> Har vi fler punkter ?
<frippefriberg> jag tror vi är klara
<fr33r1d3> Ok, vad sägs om att ha ett möte i December, så vi hinner stämma av lite innan du Frippe blir kontaktad om verifieringen och så?
<frippefriberg> ok
<frippefriberg> men den 24 är jag redan bokad :)
<JoWa> Blir bra.
<fr33r1d3> Torsdag 19/12 kl 20.00?
<frippefriberg> ok
<fr33r1d3> Innan julen drar igång.
<frippefriberg> det datumet fungerar för mig
<fr33r1d3> ok, då kör vi på det.
<fr33r1d3> Tycker vi fick en hel del matnyttigt gjort idag.
<fr33r1d3> Om ingen annan har nåt, är väl mötetr klart då.
<frippefriberg> ok
<JoWa> Ja.
<frippefriberg> bra, då ska jag dra vidare. Vi hörs
<fr33r1d3> hej då på er
<JoWa> Hej då!
